# The Single Most Important...



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Eh, screw it.

So I bought a 1/2 gallon of tanqueray and a mess of tonic and some limes today. Is this the most important prep item?

Probably not. Especially since I have consumed a fair portion of it already. I started this thread to tell you something important though...

I freakin love you guys!

Really, I do.

Please discuss quietly among yourselves. Thank you!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have one for me.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

sounds like he had one for each of us already.... ;-)


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

People always discover their true love for me after the third gin and tonic ..... hey, you know that tonic water is a prophylaxis against malaria, right??


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Im with you prep. Booze is a great item to stock. You can use it as a barter item or for your own post SHTF wet bar. However keeping it stocked is no easy task.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, I should probably just shut up and go to bed.

But noooo, I can't do that.

Did you know this site is referenced on wikipedia? I kid you not, we are listed in the external links as a resource (under survivalism) dudes and dudettes. This ain't no disco baby, this ain't no fooling around. The muy importante stuff we talk about here can save your life man. Ponder that for a minute, if you will.

And it's free! I'm tellin you, it would be worth paying for, but no... it's gratis.

Yeah baby.

I appreciate you guys and gals. I know I sometimes come across as a mall ninja wannabe know it all. Hey, here's a secret for you all... I have learned a lot here. Yeah, I've done some stuff, maybe think I know some stuff, but the depth of knowledge here astounds me. Damn, you guys (and gals) have me in an almost constant state of woahness.

Keep it up!! School me baby. But hey, we are a community, let's get along, ok? If we can't respect each other, how can we expect respect from the sheeples? I mean, really?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll have a rum and coke please, leave the bottle.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

well I appreciate you and your service as well. Sleep well tonight, pay tomorrow.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"This ain't no party, this ain't no disco, this ain't no foolin' around..."
Words to live by Prepadoodle, words to live by. Cheers my man!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

On call. no libation for me. Poo.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Damn lol. I thought I was gonna give a long well thought out reason for the knife being the most important prep, and here you are throat punching me right in the feels.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

The info on here is priceless. Lots of great people with true character.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Damn lol. I thought I was gonna give a long well thought out reason for the knife being the most important prep, and here you are throat punching me right in the feels.


Dude, you're still logged on? Shoots, slap this guy for me, will ya?

And stop liking this crap, you gotta know it just encourages me.

Engage with me, I'm a real guy. Prepping is serious business, but it's Friday or Saturday, or whatever day it is. AND IT'S NIGHT.

Will I regret this in the morning? No. It is what it is baby.

Do you believe they made me a mod? LOL, omg, it's a sure sign of the end of days brothers and sisters.

But anyway, someone should tell you that you are appreciated. I LOVE you all, (even the idiots that I don't really like) I would take a bullet for each and every one of you, because that's just the way homie rolls, ya feel me?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Spice said:


> People always discover their true love for me after the third gin and tonic ..... hey, you know that tonic water is a prophylaxis against malaria, right??


Hey, I thought those prophyl things prevented unwanted pregnancies?

OMG, I learn so much here!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> Dude, you're still logged on? Shoots, slap this guy for me, will ya?
> 
> And stop liking this crap, you gotta know it just encourages me.
> 
> ...


I'm at work so this is "free time" lol


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Alcohol is also a water purification agent. A small amount will kill bacteria. In the colonial era one of the reasons people drank so much was because it was safer than water. When they drank water they would often add a small amount of rum. It keeps much better than bleach.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Someone have some Alka-Seltzer and Advil on Prepadoodle's front porch by morning ok???

And yes, I love you too Prepadoodle but you aren't built right to make me happy if you know what I mean. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Wildturkey and ice for me Hold the Ice


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

OMG we need the Tanked Room perfect Prepadoodle your a mod make it happen


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Diver said:


> Alcohol is also a water purification agent. A small amount will kill bacteria. In the colonial era one of the reasons people drank so much was because it was safer than water. When they drank water they would often add a small amount of rum. It keeps much better than bleach.


And they put the gin in the tonic, because the needed the tonic to keep away malaria and without the gin it's just Nasty. Making the gin and tonic the favorite mixed drink of med students. Your free biological trivia for the day. <-- my specialty. It'd make a great trade good, except for its free.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As is most things, one is none, two is one. I'm starting to do the same with spirits. when the supply trucks quit running you're out! If its on sale, buy it!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

And yer all determined to turn this into an actual prepper topic.

SMH

I'ma gonna just put my head down on my deskie poo and think about this for a minute or...

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to know a guy who got bummed cause his shine tested only 90 %, his bad, had a brain fart, the stuff was 180 proof!!!. Good knowledge to know!! He must have been sampling before the test. To clarify, he thought he had 90 proof, but had 90 percent.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> Dude, you're still logged on? Shoots, slap this guy for me, will ya?
> 
> And stop liking this crap, you gotta know it just encourages me.
> 
> ...


He is at work for another 8 hrs. It's my sick way of saying, "Ha! Now, he's pushing everyone's buttons, except mine! YAY! My hot bubble bath awaits." 
Thanks to everyone's advice, we set only 'house rules,' since his work allows him plenty of time to socialize on the internet. At home, we will hold each other accountable and stick with our plan. 
Have fun, boys . . .


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I'm at work so this is "free time" lol


*he whispered, with a mischievous smile forming on his lips. Looking over his right shoulder, then his left shoulder, and his right.....*SMACK* "Don't make me shove my pointy boot up your keester!" she surprised him with a quick peck on the cheek and a swift swat to his lower cheek, while holding a hot bowl of spaghetti in her free hand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Eh, screw it.
> 
> So I bought a 1/2 gallon of tanqueray and a mess of tonic and some limes today. Is this the most important prep item?
> 
> ...


May I suggest Bombay Sapphire? Chances are it will not stay in the bottle any better, but you might like it a little more!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

shoot2live said:


> *he whispered, with a mischievous smile forming on his lips. Looking over his right shoulder, then his left shoulder, and his right.....*SMACK* "Don't make me shove my pointy boot up your keester!" she surprised him with a quick peck on the cheek and a swift swat to his lower cheek, while holding a hot bowl of spaghetti in her free hand.


Sunshine, he didn't even go to work tonight. He pretended to go to work so he can do prepper stuff. He's actually waiting at Walmart for their 22 LR shipment.

LOL


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> Sunshine, he didn't even go to work tonight. He pretended to go to work so he can do prepper stuff. He's actually waiting at Walmart for their 22 LR shipment.
> 
> LOL


Haha. I took him a couple of Monsters earlier, and I just got back from dropping off a bowl of spaghetti. Since his location is a senior living facility, I made sure the old ladies knew he was taken and not to entice him with any ideas they may have gotten from "Yes Man."


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> Sunshine, he didn't even go to work tonight. He pretended to go to work so he can do prepper stuff. He's actually waiting at Walmart for their 22 LR shipment.
> 
> LOL


If he comes home with .22 LRs, I'll find myself at the range with the first pistol I ever shot, which my father inherited, in 1990, upon my grandfather's passing, and I inherited on Armistice Day, 2013, when cancer took my hero. 
Since my precious Rue is a competition pistol, our supply of .22 LRs, as well as every caliber of ammunition needed for our growing armory, never seems sufficient enough for the amount of practice I would love to do.

If anyone needs a Valentine, I'm sure Jak will allow me to be your Valentine as long as my Valentine's gift increases my range time. ::rambo::


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Shoot2Live, (and all you other knuckleheads),,,,  Here is the secret to buying hard to find ammo. Easiest way to buy the most .22 for the least effort involved....

Go to all of the online ammo dealers. (I like MidwayUSA) and check on "notify when it becomes available" on all ammo types you find acceptable. When I did that about a month later I started occasionally receiving emails saying this or that was available. I'd order a brick or two if money was ok and I still wanted it (I like Aguila and Winchester in .22) occasionally as the announcements came in for the next 6 months.

You've got to order quick, I lost a few mags because I didn't order until that evening and they had already sold out. Let the computer do the standing in line for you. 

Pricing can vary a lot but I averaged about $33 (plus shipping) per brick for the 9 bricks I bought this way.

So,,,,, Shoot2Live,,,, Will you now be by Valentine??? :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cheers my friend!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Glad you're a happy drunk. While reading I could actually hear the slurs and hiccups in my head. Everybody has to cut loose now and again. Hope you felt ok in the morning!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sometimes you just have to say f---- it! My wife would say I say that to often. LOL


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Hell yes liquor and smoke are essential preps. The apocalypse ain't a weekend camping trip--it's gonna go on and on and on and on. You gotta have something to break up the monotony. 

I can't seem to prep cigars. They never even make it into the cabinet. Some jagoff smokes them.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Shoot2Live, (and all you other knuckleheads),,,,  Here is the secret to buying hard to find ammo. Easiest way to buy the most .22 for the least effort involved....
> 
> Go to all of the online ammo dealers. (I like MidwayUSA) and check on "notify when it becomes available" on all ammo types you find acceptable. When I did that about a month later I started occasionally receiving emails saying this or that was available. I'd order a brick or two if money was ok and I still wanted it (I like Aguila and Winchester in .22) occasionally as the announcements came in for the next 6 months.
> 
> ...


Requirements to be my Valentine:

1. Buy me a dachshund puppy (plus doggie accessories)
2. Find a Colt 1902 .38 Auto
3. Find the biggest trunk imaginable 
4. Fill it with 9mm, .22 LR, .380, and. 40 cal ammo 
5. Send all items to me
6. Expect a card, with a heartfelt 'thank you', in return.
7. Carry on


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Pass,,,, You're hot but you do have a husband..... sure just the tip on getting .22 isn't enough????


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Pass,,,, You're hot but you do have a husband..... sure just the tip on getting .22 isn't enough????


We never said we are married. Haha
At least my list doesn't leave my Valentine clueless about what type of chocolates would make me happy. And, if I did receive chocolates, I would hand them right back for you to enjoy because I don't like chocolate. And, my list is specific enough to ensure I wouldn't re-gift it. 
Basically, my list leaves little room for failure or disappointment.


----------

